# LOST and FOUND



## TeeJF (Jul 15, 2013)

Has anyone lost something recently on an urbex at a site in Shropshire? I'm not saying what or where - if you've lost it you'll know what it is.

It is safe in the back of my car at the moment. Just tell me what it is and where I found it and I'll arrange for it to be sent to you (postage at your cost I'm afraid).

If it isn't claimed in 2 weeks it goes to the charity shop or we keep it for our own use... not decided which yet!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2013)

Was this the £1,000 I lost? 
...ah well, worth a punt! 

I hope whatever it is gets reunited with it's owner!


----------



## quavis (Jul 15, 2013)

im sure i saw a post where someone had left a tripod behind...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 15, 2013)

I lost a battery at firbeck  LE6 pack..damn it


----------



## DamnedBuster (Jul 16, 2013)

Have you found my mates music video demo tape?


----------



## MD (Jul 16, 2013)

have you found my virginity ?


----------



## Shadow - Wolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi We've lost a Black leather Fuji camera case :-( please contact us if found. It has sentimental value. Thanks in advance.


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2013)

It's not my marbles is it? I'm not sure where they got to.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 16, 2013)

MD said:


> have you found my virginity ?



You got to lose it first bud


----------



## Mr beady (Jul 16, 2013)

Was it my little book of SPLORES ?


----------



## muppet (Jul 16, 2013)

while on the subject theres a led lenser p14 in monkton farliegh gutted about that . dyeing to know what you found


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope to any of those I'm afraid. If I got your hopes up prematurely I apologise but everyone there is way off the mark.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 17, 2013)

its Perjury Saint  just leave him in the boot


----------

